# Breast collar



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if you are riding english or western but generally, no, you don't _have_ to have a breast collar to ride. So long as your saddle fits well, it would really serve no purpose for everyday riding. However, if you are riding lots of trails with steep hills or if you are jumping, I would suggest looking into a breast collar that will attach to your saddle however necessary.

I personally, hate riding without one but that is more of a personal preferance. I ride western and there are times when I ride in some pretty rough country and other times when I do some cattle work including roping. It is much easier to just keep it on there as opposed to taking it on and off every ride.


----------



## Dock (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks smorbs! I am riding western. But I was wondering if you don't have d rings on the saddle how else would you attach the breast collar. I have already bought one and I want to use it. My saddle doesn't have "d" rings.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on the type of breast collar you have, you can either attach it to the front D-rings of the rigging, where the cinch attaches, like this









Or, if you have a pulling style breastcollar, it attaches around the swells of the saddle and through the gullet like this.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

A lot of peope who dont have the "d" rings will attach them where your billet and tie straps are. 
Im like smrobs... I always ride with one. Its personal preferance. And I do a lot of hill climbing and cattle work... and I tend to ride with a looser girth... so it helps keep my saddle in place to.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Pulling style breast collars attach to the pommel or swell of your saddle.
Pulling Breast Collar Weaver Leather (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Western Horse Tack - Breast Co
Smith Brothers


----------



## Dock (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, I thought about putting it on the "d" rings where the cinch strap is. But I wasnt sure.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea.. or if you have a saddle maker/repairer around...
You can usually have them put a couple on for a pretty decent price (in this area atleast).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Those little D-rings for the BC are actually a relatively new thing. Used to, they were only on the pleasure type saddles (trail, etc) and show saddles. They were unheard of on working saddles because they would never withstand the weight of roping. Of the 8 saddles I have hanging around the tack room, only the old show saddle has those. Our horses survived decades of having them attached to the rigging until I discovered the pulling type a few years ago.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

SMrobs that picture is adorable!!!


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Personally, I've had too many near-death (almost ) experiences with saddle slips. Falling off sucks. Being on the side of a galloping horse because the saddle slipped when you began loping? Now that REALLY sucks. Probably the scariest experience of my life, and it's happened twice. If you're doing Western events that involve speed and turning (ABSOLUTELY when you're barrel-racing), I would reccomend a breast collar. Better safe than sorry! And IMO it kinda looks cute, too!


----------

